# Block certain subs from showing up at all?



## icetech (Apr 15, 2019)

Not sure if this is already a feature or if it's possible to have some subs pretty much just not show up ever? or at least when you click "New Posts"


----------



## sunni (Apr 15, 2019)

Negative but you can collapse certain areas on the main forum


----------



## icetech (Apr 15, 2019)

sunni said:


> Negative but you can collapse certain areas on the main forum


 Well.. pewp.. thanks  no biggy. Hate seeing all the politics stuffs.. will just avoid the new posts button


----------



## mudballs (Apr 29, 2021)

I would really appreciate if this was added as a feature cuz im fkn sick and tired of seeing Politics...politics on FB, politics, on youtube, politics on tv, politicson Pandora, blah,blah,blah...the one place i come to relax and get high with other chill people and what do i see? Fkn hate filled politic threads in my New Posts feed.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 29, 2021)

mudballs said:


> I would really appreciate if this was added as a feature cuz im fkn sick and tired of seeing Politics...politics on FB, politics, on youtube, politics on tv, politicson Pandora, blah,blah,blah...the one place i come to relax and get high with other chill people and what do i see? Fkn hate filled politic threads in my New Posts feed.


sounds like you could use a back rub big fella.


----------



## ilovereggae (Apr 29, 2021)

icetech said:


> Well.. pewp.. thanks  no biggy. Hate seeing all the politics stuffs.. will just avoid the new posts button





mudballs said:


> I would really appreciate if this was added as a feature cuz im fkn sick and tired of seeing Politics...politics on FB, politics, on youtube, politics on tv...the one place i come to relax and get high with other chill people and what do i see? Fkn hate filled politic threads in my New Posts feed.


simple fix a few of us have found. when u see a politics thread pop up on what's new, click on the OP username that shows. it will give u the little pop-up w their profile. click ignore. you will no longer see any threads they start show up in your feed.

theres only a handful of ppl that are the main posters in that sub so it only takes a few days of doing that and your update feed will be stress free


----------



## mudballs (Apr 29, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> simple fix a few of us have found. when u see a politics thread pop up on what's new, click on the OP username that shows. it will give u the little pop-up w their profile. click ignore. you will no longer see any threads they start show up in your feed.
> 
> theres only a handful of ppl that are thr main posters in that sub so it only takes a few days of doing that and your update feed will be stress free


You rok man! Let the blocking proceed!


----------



## ilovereggae (Apr 29, 2021)

mudballs said:


> You rok man! Let the blocking proceed!


may your days be filled with more buds and less duds


----------



## shroomhaze (May 4, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> simple fix a few of us have found. when u see a politics thread pop up on what's new, click on the OP username that shows. it will give u the little pop-up w their profile. click ignore. you will no longer see any threads they start show up in your feed.
> 
> theres only a handful of ppl that are the main posters in that sub so it only takes a few days of doing that and your update feed will be stress free


I find my self sucked in those threads sometimes lol imma do the same


----------



## Observe & Report (May 5, 2021)

This is dead easy with a UserScript! Figuring out how to install this with TamperMonkey or the UserScript manager of your choice (or add TnT) is an exercise for the reader. Definitely improves the New Posts experience and you still can see the posts of Politics denizens when they venture out into the grow sections. This could break if RIU changes the structure of the New Posts pages. ...and you have to make all the @ author/match/grant stuff lower case, RIU thinks those are usernames. Whatever, good luck!

// ==UserScript==
// @name RIU Without The Politics
// @version 1.0
// @description Removes Politics section threads from the RIU new posts lists
// @Author Observe & Report
// @Match https://rollitup.org/whats-new/posts/*
// @Grant none
// ==/UserScript==

let links = document.querySelectorAll("a[href=\"/f/politics.47/\"]")

for (let i = 0; i < links.length; i++) {
let row = links[ i ].parentNode.parentNode.parentNode.parentNode.parentNode
row.parentNode.removeChild(row)
}


----------



## Observe & Report (May 19, 2021)

browsing New Posts without Politics is so mellow, thanks for the inspiration!


----------

